# Frankie Gavin V Denton Vassell & Undercard RBR



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Just thought someone should make a RBR for this, interesting domestic British fight. :good


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Good to see Tony Thompson doing some pundit work, seems like an intelligent guy.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

1PunchKO95 said:


> Just thought someone should make a RBR for this, interesting domestic British fight. :good


sure is, hmm not seen Joe Murray fight for some time


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Why in the blue hell is Joe Murray wearing farmer's overalls and a straw hat?


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Good to see Tony Thompson doing some pundit work, seems like an intelligent guy.


He's also looking in good shape, certainly better than last time, which is bad news for David Price and Frank Maloney. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

what weight is Joe Murray gonna campaign at?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

1PunchKO95 said:


> He's also looking in good shape, certainly better than last time, which is bad news for David Price and Frank Maloney. :lol:


yep. one thing people tend to forget about the first fight is that Tony the tiger wasn't coming to win!


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> what weight is Joe Murray gonna campaign at?


According to BoxRec it looks like he's gonna be campaigning at Featherweight.



robpalmer135 said:


> yep. one thing people tend to forget about the first fight is that Tony the tiger wasn't coming to win!


Yeah, it's good to see Thompson motivated for the rematch, honestly unless there is a huge change I'm expecting Thompson to win the rematch especially if he lands flush, when he stopped Price he didn't even land directly on Price's chin so i am pretty sure we'll see a repeat performance OR improvement from Thompson.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Does anyone know why the Rhys Roberts-Dai Davies fight isn't being shown live any more? Is/was the fight even still on?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Good to see Tony Thompson doing some pundit work, seems like an intelligent guy.


Yeah, he's always come across as intelligent but I believe him when he says his S&C and outlook have changed; he seems confident.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

1PunchKO95 said:


> He's also looking in good shape, certainly better than last time, which is bad news for David Price and Frank Maloney. :lol:


He does look in great shape, Maloney will be clutching his chest as we speak.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Marlow said:


> He does look in great shape, Maloney will be clutching his chest as we speak.


:yep


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Marlow said:


> He does look in great shape, Maloney will be clutching his chest as we speak.


and hes come over early.

thompson means business.

imo price shouldnt of fought him, the guy has only lost to wladimir


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> and hes come over early.
> 
> thompson means business.
> 
> imo price should of fought him, the guy has only lost to wladimir


Yeah, pretty stupid decision to take a direct rematch and i think he's gonna suffer a second loss for it.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Any idea when Vassell-Gavin will be coming to the ring?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

This fight is fucking boring.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Any idea when Vassell-Gavin will be coming to the ring?


About 22:30-22:45 apparently.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Any idea when Vassell-Gavin will be coming to the ring?


Probably around the 22:30.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> This fight is fucking boring.


Nice to see Murray fighting though.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> This fight is fucking boring.


Yep
And we could have a few of these


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Any idea when Vassell-Gavin will be coming to the ring?


10.40

http://www.frankwarren.com/running-orders/2013/06/27/liverpool-olympia.html


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> imo price should of fought him, the guy has only lost to wladimir


And Eric Kirkland, and Maurice Harris.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Livening up

Decent round,naylor growing in confidence and so leaving gaps in return


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> About 22:30-22:45 apparently.





1PunchKO95 said:


> Probably around the 22:30.





Ishy said:


> 10.40
> 
> http://www.frankwarren.com/running-orders/2013/06/27/liverpool-olympia.html


Cheers lads. :thumbsup


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Not a good sign for Murrays future if hes struggling to look good agaisnt a journeyman in his 14th fight after 4 years as a pro.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Naylor improving and now making more of a fight of it to be fair to him. Joe Murray, he looks very ordinary to me but maybe he's just not getting out of 1st gear and wants to get the rounds in?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> And Eric Kirkland, and Maurice Harris.


Thompson beat Mo Harris, not the other way around. Just sayin'....


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

This is a terrible performance from Murray. :-(


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Naylor improving and now making more of a fight of it to be fair to him. Joe Murray, he looks very ordinary to me but maybe he's just not getting out of 1st gear and wants to get the rounds in?


The fact he seems so dejected in the corner tells me thats not what hes trying to do mate.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Not a good sign for Murrays future if hes struggling to look good agaisnt a journeyman in his 14th fight after 4 years as a pro.


Yeah, i wouldn't hold out much hope for him at world level if he continues to perform like this in future fights, he certainly hasn't got much in regards to punching power.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> This is a terrible performance from Murray. :-(


opponent's record is 4-16 atsch


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> opponent's record is 4-16 atsch


Rawling was trying to say his record is deceiving......been matched tough!


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Gave that to Murray just, Naylor gave it a good go in the 2nd half though.

That was Joe's 14th fight but he still looks very much like a novice. Type of performance you'd expect from some who's only had 4 or 5 fights. Needs to keep active if he's going to improve.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> Thompson beat Mo Harris, not the other way around. Just sayin'....







Just sayin'...


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Bunce & Lillis saying Murray needs more fight! Murray needs a sink or swim fight for me!

Tony Thompson looks in really really good condition!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Bunce & Lillis saying Murray needs more fight! Murray needs a sink or swim fight for me!
> 
> Tony Thompson looks in really really good condition!


Yeah and yeah

I know it's a keep busy fight but selby Walsh smith Simpson etc are a long way away


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

[


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

If I was Frank I would cash out on Joe Murray now with a Liam Walsh fight.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Just sayin'...


I was wrong, you were right. Just sayin'.....

I had forgotten all about that fight. I remember checking Thompson's record before the Price fight, and was surprised that the 2002 fight wasn't there, as I thought their fight a few years ago was a rematch.

You know shit about boxing; any idea why it's not on his record?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Murray looked more impressive when he first turned over than what he has in his last two fights. I don't see anything special about him, TBH. 

How about Joe Murray vs Rhys Roberts in an all-Manchester fight later this year?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

dkos said:


> Murray looked more impressive when he first turned over than what he has in his last two fights. I don't see anything special about him, TBH.
> 
> How about Joe Murray vs Rhys Roberts in an all-Manchester fight later this year?


I think Roberts is a SBW and Murray wants to be a SF.

Whats the story behind Thompson v Harris first fight?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Joe Selkirk now. Only fighting a journeyman but he's had a while out too.

Lots of people in Liverpool rate Selkirk. Let's see.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Thompson Harris was a prizefighter style competition which didn't go on their records and Harris won


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think Roberts is a SBW and Murray wants to be a SF.


I'm fairly sure Roberts said recently that he was campaigning at featherweight. Same for Murray.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Thompson Harris was a prizefighter style competition which didn't go on their records and Harris won


Cheers. Was that one of the USA Network events?

I had forgotten about it until @Wallet posted the video, and as soon as I seen he had I remembered Atlas and Tessitore discussing it on FNF before their rematch.

I owe Wallet a pint for my cheek.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Joe Selkirk now. Only fighting a journeyman but he's had a while out too.
> 
> Lots of people in Liverpool rate Selkirk. Let's see.


Same problem as a large number of talented fighters in the UK. Inactive and not dedicated!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Same problem as a large number of talented fighters in the UK. Inactive and not dedicated!


Not dedicated,that's harsh unless you have facts to back it up

Injuries seem to be his constant problem


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Not dedicated,that's harsh unless you have facts to back it up
> 
> Injuries seem to be his constant problem


Supposedly said it himself in fairness


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

MagicMan said:


> Supposedly said it himself in fairness


If that's the case then I stand corrected


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

MagicMan said:


> Supposedly said it himself in fairness


Have you seen the Scouser that wrote a song about you? It's very funny.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Selkirk was just spinning his tyres there, he needs to be put in with better opponents. Would really like to see him matched with Chris Eubank Jr, winner gets BJS.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Thompson talks really well. Switched on guy.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> Have you seen the Scouser that wrote a song about you? It's very funny.


Jeff Jarrett :happy:happy


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Was Nesbitt promised a packet of biscuits for that?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Hello


:hi: Rooq


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Selkirk was just spinning his tyres there, he needs to be put in with better opponents. Would really like to see him matched with Chris Eubank Jr, winner gets BJS.


From who? :yep


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Not trying to be a matchroom fanboy but in Boxing news this undercard got 3 stars the same as the Bolton card which looks a bit silly imo and if I was Eddie I would be a bit miffed.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> :hi: Rooq


ayup Ish


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Golovkin and Macklin both weigh in at 159 for tomorrow night.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Not trying to be a matchroom fanboy but in Boxing news this undercard got 3 stars the same as the Bolton card which looks a bit silly imo and if I was Eddie I would be a bit miffed.


Boxing news should do half stars to clear up this sort of injustice.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Butler/Shiming?!


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Boxing news should do half stars to clear up this sort of injustice.


Boxing News should maybe refrain from publishing Danny Flexen referring to Sean Treacy as brave for the Scramogue Ambush.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Boxing news should do half stars to clear up this sort of injustice.


They actually should,but I know it only a bit of fun and doesn`t mean anything to us who no better anyway.Nowhere near the injustice of having Sykes at 8 in the Superfeather weight rankings a couple of months ago behind the likes of Truscott and Ben Jones at least they have moved him up to 5 now


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

is this guy a late replacement?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Not trying to be a matchroom fanboy but in Boxing news this undercard got 3 stars the same as the Bolton card which looks a bit silly imo and if I was Eddie I would be a bit miffed.


bizarre!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Golovkin and Macklin both weigh in at 159 for tomorrow night.


Bunceys bet of the week from his William Hill Podcast was Macklin within 6 rounds! He literally new fuck all about Golovkin!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Bunceys bet of the week from his William Hill Podcast was Macklin within 6 rounds! He literally new fuck all about Golovkin!


:lol:

If it was on boxnation he'd have a rant before the fight saying Golovkin just gets hype from keyboard warriors.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> is this guy a late replacement?


Yeah, the guy Butler was going to fight failed his medical. Think it was a South American.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> bizarre!


It just looked a bit silly to me but it was two different writers doing the previews but did look odd on the page and doesn`t reflect the difference in quality in the cards


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

butler has some annoying female supporters..."Do him, Paul...DO HIM!!!"


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Bunceys bet of the week from his William Hill Podcast was Macklin within 6 rounds! He literally new fuck all about Golovkin!


Bunce almost always backs the Brit if they have a reasonable chance...


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Rooq said:


> butler has some annoying female supporters..."Do him, Paul...DO HIM!!!"


Its better than 'FRANKIE KNOCK HIM OUT. FRANKIE FRANKIE KNOCK HIM OUT FRANKIE KNOCK HIM OUT. FRANKIE FRANKIE KNOCK HIM OUT FRANKIE KNOCK HIM OUT. FRANKIE FRANKIE KNOCK HIM OUT FRANKIE KNOCK HIM OUT. FRANKIE FRANKIE KNOCK HIM OUT FRANKIE KNOCK HIM OUT. FRANKIE FRANKIE KNOCK HIM OUT FRANKIE KNOCK HIM OUT. FRANKIE FRANKIE KNOCK HIM OUT FRANKIE KNOCK HIM OUT. FRANKIE FRANKIE KNOCK HIM OUT FRANKIE KNOCK HIM OUT. FRANKIE FRANKIE KNOCK HIM OUT FRANKIE KNOCK HIM OUT. FRANKIE FRANKIE KNOCK HIM OUT FRANKIE KNOCK HIM OUT. FRANKIE FRANKIE KNOCK HIM OUT"


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> Bunce almost always backs the Brit if they have a reasonable chance...


Thing is your working on a gambling podcast, supposed to be advising people on good bets to make as a boxing expert.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I bet Najah Ali is a better opponent that what the Argie would've been.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Quick hands from Butler but theres a long way from this and the world class that Barry Jones is talking about.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

main event next?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Bunceys bet of the week from his William Hill Podcast was Macklin within 6 rounds! He literally new fuck all about Golovkin!


Buncey and boxnation have covered several of golovkins fights long before anyone else showed interest which includes that bizarre show in an empty ballroom in Germany and the fuchigami fight.they knew he was explosive and potential star in the making

You are underestimating bunceys knowledge


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Just as a type that!:lol:atsch


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Dang.. Butler put Ali into a praying position..


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> main event next?


Think so.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

GazOC said:


> Just as a type that!:lol:atsch


lol that was a nice little test for Butler though, good effort from ali


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Buncey and boxnation have covered several of golovkins fights long before anyone else showed interest which includes that bizarre show in an empty ballroom in Germany and the fuchigami fight.they knew he was explosive and potential star in the making
> 
> You are underestimating bunceys knowledge


Plus it's his bet of the week because what you stand to win _if_ the bet pays off. That's the whole point of betting punditry.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> is this guy a late replacement?


Nadjer Ali is indeed a late sub, brought in because the Nicaraguan Solano failed a medical


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Nah still not convinced that he'll definitely be a world champion. He might be miles above anyone at British and Euro level but that means naff all at world at these weights.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Can Butler beat Omar??


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Nah still not convinced that he'll definitely be a world champion. He might be miles above anyone at British and Euro level but that means naff all at world at these weights.


Well Butlers got time


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Rooq said:


> butler has some annoying female supporters..."Do him, Paul...DO HIM!!!"


:rofl


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Well Butlers got time


Yeah but they're talking about world titles in the near future. Need to calm down a bit and just let him develop.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice finish,Butler looks decent but bigger tests await


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Yeah but they're talking about world titles in the near future. Need to calm down a bit and just let him develop.


Euro next


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Buncey and boxnation have covered several of golovkins fights long before anyone else showed interest which includes that bizarre show in an empty ballroom in Germany and the fuchigami fight.they knew he was explosive and potential star in the making
> 
> You are underestimating bunceys knowledge


Agree. Bunce knows his boxing, he just tells people what they want to hear a lot of the time. He'll know Macklin by KO is an unlikely result.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Well said Francis Warren


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

dkos said:


> I bet Najah Ali is a better opponent that what the *Argie* would've been.


Agreed, Ali has had some good performances and even some wins against prospects and domestic champions. I don't know whether Najah had a fight lined up or not though. For the record, Arnoldo Solano is from Nicaragua


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Agreed, Ali has had some good performances and even some wins against prospects and domestic champions. I don't know whether Najah had a fight lined up or not though. For the record, Arnoldo Solano is from Nicaragua


Ah right, thanks for correcting me :good


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Would you put him in with Zou at some stage? Those are the rumours, not sure I'd have that just yet, even if Shiming is very much in the embryonic stages of his pro career


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Steve Lillis: "You'd back (Butler) against Narvaez." - No, I fucking wouldn't.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Boxnation smashing the buildings down with their live coverages; floyd v canelo!


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Would you put him in with Zou at some stage? Those are the rumours, not sure I'd have that just yet, even if Shiming is very much in the embryonic stages of his pro career


If it was over 10 or 12, absolutely, I'd favour Butler heavily. If it was less rounds then I'd be more apprehensive in taking the fight, the money may be too hard to turn down though


----------



## BoxingGifs (Jun 13, 2013)

Butler has been my fav emerging UK fighter for a while now. I just hope he doesn't fall in love with his pop... because he does overcommit a little, just hasn't paid for it yet.

Still, another impressive stoppage win!!

Hls of the KO here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=100498&p=1336608#p1336608

ENJOY!


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Both fighters in the ring. :good


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Hope this meshes up will could be a good one or a stinker.


----------



## safc1990 (Jun 8, 2012)

Burdiss looks like he's been on the gear


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bollocks, Parris is judging.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Here we go. :bbb


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Frankie is gonna stop him.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

"Watch your t'eads" is now "Both of ya watch 'ead's in close"


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol @ the crowd.

Denton is ripped up./


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Gavin looking very sharp Vassell isn't even seeing half of these.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

10 - 9 Gavin


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol @ the crowd.

Denton is ripped up./


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

great 1st round for gavin

straights landing


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Fantastic stuff from Gavin


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

10-9 Gavin


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Gavin lookin sharp


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

gavin outclassing him here, showing good variation and really leading Vassell into punches


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Gavin looking quite good, moving well and frustrating Vassell.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

boring


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

20 - 18 Gavin tying vassell up at the right times


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> boring


Behave.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Vassell is having trouble cutting the gap on Gavin even then when he gets in he isn't committing to any shots


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Vassell looks completely out of sync.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

20-18 Gavin


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Gavin looking good but if denton can take him to later rounds we could still end up with a close fight


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

gavin seems to be slipping alot on the mat.

but hes still outboxing vassell quite easily


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

30 - 27 Gavin


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

That's it Frankie's looking good at the minute it will be interesting to see how he is. Hopefully he can keep this up for 12.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

gavin looks so fleshy at this weight. he could easily drop down a division.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

4th Round is Vassell's best round, working well on the inside, first round I've given him so far.

39-37 Gavin.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

missed the first 4 rounds. can somebody wrap it up for me?


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

4-0. Frankie is boxing beautifully thus far.

Denton isnt discouraged so far though and got closer that round.

Going as most thought.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

raymann said:


> gavin looks so fleshy at this weight. he could easily drop down a division.


I think it's the best shape we've seen him at 147. His frame is every much as big as Dentons.

Gavin getting a little sloppier now.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> missed the first 4 rounds. can somebody wrap it up for me?


4-0 gavin

counters landing quite frequently,


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

40 36 Gavin but that was dentons best rd


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

40-36 Gavin


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Bit surprised by Gavin's strength thought Vassell would be alot stronger.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

5th Round 10-9 Vassell.

48-47 Gavin.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Gavin keeps throwing the headbutts!


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Vassell landed some nice right hands there. Gavin looks to be in for a tough fight now.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

49 - 46 gavin close rd but dentons


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Denton getting into this fight slowly but surely. Late rounds should be interesting...


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

4-1 Gavin


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Vassell round, we have a fight on our hands here


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

5th was defo Vassell's round.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Gavin needs to gain Vassells respect on the way on now. It's gonna be a gruelling fight.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

59 - 55 Gavin


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

6th Round 10-9 Gavin.

58-56 Gavin.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

5-1 Gavin


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

big round for gavin


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

5-1 Gavin.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

5-1 Gavin, he's putting on a career-best performance


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

5-1 Gavin (didn't see the first 4 but thats seems the jist!)


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

5-1 nice work from Gavin


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn that clinching at welterweight????


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ref needs to have a word about the holding. Tactical holding is horrible.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

69-64 gavin


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

6-1 Gavin....Vassell needs some knockdowns now.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

69 - 64 Gavin wow!


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Frankie broke his jaw


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Fucking hell thats a load of bollocks!!!


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

TKO7 Gavin, can see one side of Vassells face is swollen.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

All over, he broke his jaw!


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Gavin 6-1, i might stop scoring oh hang on its over.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Boring to watch. That Vassell was very ordinary. So sloppy and slow.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice one Frankie's best performance looked sharp right from the start.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Well done Frankie Gavin. Terrific boxing and yet you can still see room for improvement which is fantastic.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

jaw-breaker!

gavin has skills but also bad habits. But he did dominate and has talent!


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Vassell looked like he wanted to continue the fight, I'm not sure it should of been stopped, I know a broken jaw is a serious injury but if Vassell wanted to continue then they should of given him one or two more rounds.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

I kind of feel like Gavin was robbed of a trully memorale victory there. 

Respect to Gavin now. I have given him a ton of stick over the years but he has proved himself tonight. Need to watch back the first 3 rounds but looks like we have a class act on our hand.

I would fight Matthew Hatton or Lee Purdy to keep the British title outright then move in to European level.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

he needs to fight for the euro belt now.

its good to see him motivated now, his talent is clear to see


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

The jaw did look very bad. Good show from Gavin but I was expecting a lot more from Vassell I think the holding Gavin did on the inside took any of Vassells offence away.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

1PunchKO95 said:


> Vassell looked like he wanted to continue the fight, I'm not sure it should of been stopped, I know a broken jaw is a serious injury but if Vassell wanted to continue then they should of given him one or two more rounds.


Yeah, the Dr seemed to say "its broken" like that was automatically the end of the fight. Its not.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bullshit stoppage, was enjoying that and Vassell wanted to go on. Gavin looked great


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I kind of feel like Gavin was robbed of a trully memorale victory there.
> 
> Respect to Gavin now. I have given him a ton of stick over the years but he has proved himself tonight. Need to watch back the first 3 rounds but looks like we have a class act on our hand.
> 
> I would fight Matthew Hatton or Lee Purdy to keep the British title outright then move in to European level.


He was even better in the first three rounds.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I kind of feel like Gavin was robbed of a trully memorale victory there.
> 
> Respect to Gavin now. I have given him a ton of stick over the years but he has proved himself tonight. Need to watch back the first 3 rounds but looks like we have a class act on our hand.
> 
> I would fight Matthew Hatton or Lee Purdy to keep the British title outright then move in to European level.


same, win the Euro belt and use that as an eliminator for a world shot after winning the Lonsdale outright


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Gavin is a hero.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice skills from Gavin tonight and I predict some emails sent to hearn about a fight against Brook soon also expect some email waving to follow afterwards


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

He's convinced me that he will become a world champion now


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Frankie would beat Brook if he fought him next imo.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Didn't Gavin say his contract is up next fight!

Not sure about his comment about Brook not beating anyone better than Vassell though.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Having a pop at you there, Rob. :lol:


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

That might of been aimed at you there Rob :lol:


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

IB had it 67-66 Gavin at the time of the stoppage


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Having a pop at you there, Rob. :lol:





LHL said:


> That might of been aimed at you there Rob :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Rooq said:


> IB had it 67-66 Gavin at the time of the stoppage


I found it hard to give him more than one round.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Frankie would beat Brook if he fought him next imo.


Based on what!

This is gonna be annoying if they start calling out Brook. Take your own path. Theres no shorted of fights for him.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> IB had it 67-66 Gavin at the time of the stoppage


That's just a wrong card.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

LHL said:


> That might of been aimed at you there Rob :lol:


:rofl


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

LHL said:


> I found it hard to give him more than one round.


i gave him one and a share of another


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

LHL said:


> I found it hard to give him more than one round.


I had it 69-64, but I do think 2 of the Gavin rounds were quite close


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Based on what!
> 
> This is gonna be annoying if they start calling out Brook. Take your own path. Theres no shorted of fights for him.


why? that's a fight that's winnable for Frankie and would get him a mando shot, plus he'd be better than anyone Brook has beaten


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Based on what!
> 
> This is gonna be annoying if they start calling out Brook. Take your own path. Theres no shorted of fights for him.


:lol:


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I kind of feel like Gavin was robbed of a trully memorale victory there.
> 
> Respect to Gavin now. I have given him a ton of stick over the years but he has proved himself tonight. Need to watch back the first 3 rounds but looks like we have a class act on our hand.
> 
> I would fight Matthew Hatton or Lee Purdy to keep the British title outright then move in to European level.


Yup thats the route id advise he takes or maybe euro straight away as he is already the mandatory


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Based on what!
> 
> This is gonna be annoying if they start calling out Brook. Take your own path. Theres no shorted of fights for him.


Is Brook supposed to be moving up to LMW or not?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

LHL said:


> That might of been aimed at you there Rob :lol:


Actually No. I feel that Gavin should be at 140lbs but I don't think its possible for him to make that weight anymore, and have said that several times in the last few weeks.

Long time since I was calling for Gavin to be at 140 and certainly never suggested he should get to 135lbs.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

As if Brook would fight Gavin anyway, no point in doing that for him.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Is Brook supposed to be moving up to LMW or not?


seems like he will.

hearn even asked carson jones if the fight could happen at 152 but jones said no so its at 150.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Based on what!
> 
> This is gonna be annoying if they start calling out Brook. Take your own path. Theres no shorted of fights for him.


Based on the disparity in their respective boxing abilities. Didn't you back Vassell to win tonight?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I cant see why People get so excited. It was a boring fight with A LOT of clinching and Holding. Also that Vassell guy really just looked ordinary. Nothing Special about him. Domestic Level thats it. I dont see a world Champion in the making. Especially not at welterweight (dont see a Champion Gavin could beat).


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

As others have said shame the fight got stopped as Frankies confidence was growing


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Rooq said:


> i gave him one and a share of another





Eoghan said:


> I had it 69-64, but I do think 2 of the Gavin rounds were quite close


Yeah there was a few close ones but 1 in it I just can't see and I'd say I'm more of a fan of Denton than Frankie before tonight.

On another note I thought Thompson was very good ringside wouldn't mind seeing more of him or even getting a few others ringside like that.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Berliner said:


> I cant see why People get so excited. It was a boring fight with A LOT of clinching and Holding. Also that Vassell guy really just looked ordinary. Nothing Special about him. Domestic Level thats it. I dont see a world Champion in the making. Especially not at welterweight (dont see a Champion Gavin could beat).


I always have rated him, he'd beat Bradley or Alexander imo, his footwork is sublime and he's elusive with quick hands, he might not be a puncher but he's got the required ability


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I cant see why People get so excited. It was a boring fight with A LOT of clinching and Holding. Also that Vassell guy really just looked ordinary. Nothing Special about him. Domestic Level thats it. I dont see a world Champion in the making. Especially not at welterweight (dont see a Champion Gavin could beat).


 Sad that you cant see the beauty and subtlety in Gavins boxing, if it were Hopkins people would be crowing


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

I wouldn't take the risk of Frankie getting bored by standing still.

If it's not Purdy or Hatton give the belt up and go for the European.

Brook wont see 147 again so forget it.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

kill those wankers


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

JamieC said:


> why? that's a fight that's winnable for Frankie and would get him a mando shot, plus he'd be better than anyone Brook has beaten


Gavin is still a work in progress and Brook still has to much for him at this point in time. Gavin even said that himself.

Purdy/Hatton in early September
Bundu for the European in late November
Then 1 fight against former world champions in February 2014. Someone like Randall Bailley or Jan Zaveck.

After that try and get a big name. Shane Mosley and Mallignaggi might be to past it at this point next year. Then you go for Brook, Khan or whoever holds a belt.

Im happy now. We got a world class talent on our hands once again!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Didn't Gavin say his contract is up next fight!
> 
> Not sure about his comment about Brook not beating anyone better than Vassell though.


Yes i recall him saying it was near its end


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I always have rated him, he'd beat Bradley or Alexander imo, his footwork is sublime and he's elusive with quick hands, he might not be a puncher but he's got the required ability


Bradley and Alexander? This clinching style wont work. People get blended! He fought a domestic Level fighter! Dont Forget that. Vassell looked really ordinary. Slow, open and wide/crude in his punches. Really nothing Special. Yet People already say (like you) that he would beat proven world class Champions. I will wait until he fights another world Level fighter in order to say if Gavin is anything Special. Vassell was domestic Level thats it. Dont get me wrong he has Talent but so far he has not beaten anybody decent.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Gavin is still a work in progress and Brook still has to much for him at this point in time. Gavin even said that himself.
> 
> Purdy/Hatton in early September
> Bundu for the European in late November
> ...


As much of a fan of Gavins that i`am i agree better to go his own route plus i think Brook will be moving up and aswell as tv and promotional issues


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

"It was beyond a masterclass, it was a Gavin class''

Dear god Bunce is awful.

:rlydoe


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Based on the disparity in their respective boxing abilities. Didn't you back Vassell to win tonight?


Yes but so did a number of people. Frankie Gavin proved me wrong. If managed correctly he can become a world champion. Its time to build his experience, keep him busy and make him an attraction in Birmingham.

Let be honest Eddie Hearn has an easy....and correct answer when the email comes in on Monday from Warren Towers. Frankie Gavin brings nothing to the table. No profile in the states, little profile in the UK, only ranked by the WBO, doesn't sell any tickets. If Brook were to fight him and beat him he would get absolutely no credit, and if he were to lose his career would be done!

Build Gavin to a point where 1) Its a mega fight 2) He is good enough to win.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Berliner said:


> I cant see why People get so excited. It was a boring fight with A LOT of clinching and Holding. Also that Vassell guy really just looked ordinary. Nothing Special about him. Domestic Level thats it. I dont see a world Champion in the making. Especially not at welterweight (dont see a Champion Gavin could beat).


It's because it wasn't that long ago that Gavin didn't look good against Curtis Woodhouse. It's a win for him against a good domestic level fighter, but it's the fact he appears to have put his problems behind him.

I'm not unconvinced that he has the ability and potential to do something at world level, but obviously we need to see him against a better standard of opposition before we judge that. I'd like Warren to have an eye on a fight with Senchenko within the next year. They fought as amateurs, Senchenko is a former alphabet title holder, he beat Ricky Hatton, and he's nowt special. Enough of a step up without too much in of a leap, in a fight that would sell.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Sad that you cant see the beauty and subtlety in Gavins boxing, if it were Hopkins people would be crowing


Gavin needs to be a black geezer from Sheffield.....with more attitude!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Bradley and Alexander? This clinching style wont work. People get blended! He fought a domestic Level fighter! Dont Forget that. Vassell looked really ordinary. Slow, open and wide/crude in his punches. Really nothing Special. Yet People already say (like you) that he would beat proven world class Champions. I will wait until he fights another world Level fighter in order to say if Gavin is anything Special. Vassell was domestic Level thats it. Dont get me wrong he has Talent but so far he has not beaten anybody decent.


Vassell looked ordinary because Gavin made him look ordinary with his footwork and movement, geeez wheres your boxing awareness here??? nobody has made Vassell look like that before


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> It's because it wasn't that long ago that Gavin didn't look good against Curtis Woodhouse. It's a win for him against a good domestic level fighter, but it's the fact he appears to have put his problems behind him.
> 
> I'm not unconvinced that he has the ability and potential to do something at world level, but obviously we need to see him against a better standard of opposition before we judge that. I'd like Warren to have an eye on a fight with Senchenko within the next year. They fought as amateurs, Senchenko is a former alphabet title holder, he beat Ricky Hatton, and he's nowt special. Enough of a step up without too much in of a leap, in a fight that would sell.


El Batklit talking sense!


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Yes but so did a number of people. Frankie Gavin proved me wrong. If managed correctly he can become a world champion. Its time to build his experience, keep him busy and make him an attraction in Birmingham.
> 
> Let be honest Eddie Hearn has an easy....and correct answer when the email comes in on Monday from Warren Towers. Frankie Gavin brings nothing to the table. No profile in the states, little profile in the UK, only ranked by the WBO, doesn't sell any tickets. If Brook were to fight him and beat him he would get absolutely no credit, and if he were to lose his career would be done!
> 
> Build Gavin to a point where 1) Its a mega fight 2) He is good enough to win.


Do you actually reckon Kell will fight at WW again Rob?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> It's because it wasn't that long ago that Gavin didn't look good against Curtis Woodhouse. It's a win for him against a good domestic level fighter, but it's the fact he appears to have put his problems behind him.
> 
> I'm not unconvinced that he has the ability and potential to do something at world level, but obviously we need to see him against a better standard of opposition before we judge that. I'd like Warren to have an eye on a fight with Senchenko within the next year. They fought as amateurs, Senchenko is a former alphabet title holder, he beat Ricky Hatton, and he's nowt special. Enough of a step up without too much in of a leap, in a fight that would sell.


Yep, him or maybe Bundu


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

lol


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Bradley and Alexander? This clinching style wont work. People get blended! He fought a domestic Level fighter! Dont Forget that. Vassell looked really ordinary. Slow, open and wide/crude in his punches. Really nothing Special. Yet People already say (like you) that he would beat proven world class Champions. I will wait until he fights another world Level fighter in order to say if Gavin is anything Special. Vassell was domestic Level thats it. Dont get me wrong he has Talent but so far he has not beaten anybody decent.


Exactly. Gavin did the job tonight but he's at least another year of improving away from getting in the ring with Alexander, Brook, Bradley etc. and thats being optimistic. He just won a decent domestic fight, thats all.

Good luck to him if he continues to progress but he's not ready for world class yet and, judging by his post fight interview, he knows that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Grant said:


> Do you actually reckon Kell will fight at WW again Rob?


Not sure how serious the Kell Brook moving up stuff is. If he really was struggling I think we would have seen the Jones fight pulled to be honest.

Could also be a promotional ploy to get Brook into a bigger fight at WW as I know allot of WW's are pricing themselves out of coming to Sheffield.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Gavin needs to be a black geezer from Sheffield.....with more attitude!


lol, but as you say he needs building up The White Whittaker! Euro next and as Batkilt says  Senchenko might be one to fight later


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Vassell looked ordinary because Gavin made him look ordinary with his footwork and movement, geeez wheres your boxing awareness here??? nobody has made Vassell look like that before


LOL! Vassell also didn fought anybody good until he faced Gavin. AGAIN DOMESTIC LEVEL! Nothing more. I will wait until GGavin beats a world Level fighter before I will say that he could be a world Champion. Fighters get way too much Hype way too fast. Especially british fighters. I said the same with Price. That he only beat domestic Level fighters and that we have to see him against a world Level fighter in order to rate him. I say the same with Gavin.Vassell (first time I saw him) looked slow, he was open for the right Hand all night Long, crude and wide in his punches and he just didnt looked more than domestic Level. Get real man. Do you want to say that Vassell was anything more than domestic Level?????????


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Not sure how serious the Kell Brook moving up stuff is. If he really was struggling I think we would have seen the Jones fight pulled to be honest.
> 
> Could also be a promotional ploy to get Brook into a bigger fight at WW as I know allot of WW's are pricing themselves out of coming to Sheffield.


It's at 150 though. All the signs are there.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Yes but so did a number of people. Frankie Gavin proved me wrong. If managed correctly he can become a world champion. Its time to build his experience, keep him busy and make him an attraction in Birmingham.
> 
> Let be honest Eddie Hearn has an easy....and correct answer when the email comes in on Monday from Warren Towers. Frankie Gavin brings nothing to the table. No profile in the states, little profile in the UK, only ranked by the WBO, doesn't sell any tickets. If Brook were to fight him and beat him he would get absolutely no credit, and if he were to lose his career would be done!
> 
> Build Gavin to a point where 1) Its a mega fight 2) He is good enough to win.


I'm not talking about a fight happening. It's not. I'm not calling for the fight to happen. I'm just saying I think he'd beat him and I'm saying he'll be a far more successful boxer than Brook.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Gavin is still a work in progress and Brook still has to much for him at this point in time. Gavin even said that himself.
> 
> Purdy/Hatton in early September
> Bundu for the European in late November
> ...


I really don't see what Brook brings to trouble Gavin, and I say that as a Brook fan. Gavin has dealt with trickier styles, Brook isn't the puncher he is made out to be, nor does he have a style that will impose on Gavin

That said your route to the top above is one id very much agree with


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Grant said:


> It's at 150 though. All the signs are there.


And of course it would have been 152 if Jones had let them


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

GazOC said:


> Good luck to him if he continues to progress but he's not ready for world class yet and, judging by his post fight interview, he knows that.


It is good to see a fighter who knows that he still has to improve before facing world Level fighters. Normally many fighter would talk loud about facind world class opponents. Gavin seems to be smart. He and his Team will know when to step up and I will judge him after he fought a world Level fighter. He has Talent but so far I dont know if he really can be a Champion. Especially because Welterweight now has 4 very good Champions.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Exactly. Gavin did the job tonight but he's at least another year of improving away from getting in the ring with Alexander, Brook, Bradley etc. and thats being optimistic. He just won a decent domestic fight, thats all.
> 
> Good luck to him if he continues to progress but he's not ready for world class yet and, judging by his post fight interview, he knows that.


Alexander does nothing Frankie doesn't at least match imo, hes similar in style but more basic in his movement


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> El Batklit talking sense!


It happens from time to time. Law of averages.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Berliner said:


> LOL! Vassell also didn fought anybody good until he faced Gavin. AGAIN DOMESTIC LEVEL! Nothing more. I will wait until GGavin beats a world Level fighter before I will say that he could be a world Champion. Fighters get way too much Hype way too fast. Especially british fighters. I said the same with Price. That he only beat domestic Level fighters and that we have to see him against a world Level fighter in order to rate him. I say the same with Gavin.Vassell (first time I saw him) looked slow, he was open for the right Hand all night Long, crude and wide in his punches and he just didnt looked more than domestic Level. Get real man. Do you want to say that Vassell was anything more than domestic Level?????????


Well this was meant to be a close fight as many on here were saying, Im not saying Gavin going to shoot to the top straight away either Denton had the potential to fight for the euro belt, yes hes domestic but top end domestic. 
My point here is how you appear to ignore and not aknowledge Gavins skills in this fight. So this is your first fight of seeing Vassell fight? If so look at some others as nobody AT domestic level nullified him like that your taking credit away from Gavin due to ignorance. If your saying the first time you saw Vassell fight at another time then fair enough but still hes not been outclassed like that before


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Alexander does nothing Frankie doesn't at least match imo, hes similar in style but more basic in his movement


I think he'll find the shots that were there for him at domestic level won't be there for him when he steps up but theres no rush for him to make that step. He's just clearly short of that level at the moment IMHO.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Grant said:


> It's at 150 though. All the signs are there.


Because it was relatively short notice, Jones probably wanted it above 147 as well. Eddie's said nothing about him permanently moving up, only that he's big at the weight.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

GazOC said:


> I think he'll find the shots that were there for him at domestic level won't be there for him when he steps up but theres no rush for him to make that step. He's just clearly short of that level at the moment IMHO.


GazOC talking sense!


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Because it was relatively short notice, Jones probably wanted it above 147 as well. Eddie's said nothing about him permanently moving up, only that he's big at the weight.


Why did Brook want it at 152 then?

The rumours that he wouldnt have made weight hence the pullout vs Alexander too.

I'd be surprised if we see him down there again.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Berliner said:


> It is good to see a fighter who knows that he still has to improve before facing world Level fighters. Normally many fighter would talk loud about facind world class opponents. Gavin seems to be smart. He and his Team will know when to step up and I will judge him after he fought a world Level fighter. He has Talent but so far I dont know if he really can be a Champion. Especially because Welterweight now has 4 very good Champions.


A big key here is confidence a few more fight will help


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> GazOC talking sense!


lol im not saying anything


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I think he'll find the shots that were there for him at domestic level won't be there for him when he steps up but theres no rush for him to make that step. He's just clearly short of that level at the moment IMHO.


that's the worry but I don't think we've seen him stretched yet, like I say I don't see anything Alexander does that Frankie cant do, not saying hes ready for the top dogs but outside of JMM, Pac and May there's not many quality operators at welter, "world level" doesn't mean a lot there, imo (I expect to be shot down for that but I think a lot of the top guys have flaws whereas other divisions have more rounded gatekeepers/belt holders if unspectacular, its like going a computer game where each level shows you new sides but theres a way to win :lol


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> GazOC talking sense!


Stop the presses!:lol:

I do have the odd moment of clarity amongst the dementia.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Well this was meant to be a close fight as many on here were saying, Im not saying Gavin going to shoot to the top straight away either Denton had the potential to fight for the euro belt, yes hes domestic but top end domestic.
> My point here is how you appear to ignore and not aknowledge Gavins skills in this fight. So this is your first fight of seeing Vassell fight? If so look at some others as nobody AT domestic level nullified him like that your taking credit away from Gavin due to ignorance. If your saying the first time you saw Vassell fight at another time then fair enough but still hes not been outclassed like that before


What? good fight form Gavin against a domestic Level fighter. He has Talent (I already said that) Has to prove himself now against world Level fighters. Then I will rate him. Thats all I am saying. It is just a big difference if you fight a guy like Vassell or a guy like Alexander, Bradley, Paulie, Broner and and and. Just a HUGE difference. Gavin knows that and he already said that he Needs some fights to improve.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Berliner said:


> What? good fight form Gavin against a domestic Level fighter. He has Talent (I already said that) Has to prove himself now against world Level fighters. Then I will rate him. Thats all I am saying. It is just a big difference if you fight a guy like Vassell or a guy like Alexander, Bradley, Paulie, Broner and and and. Just a HUGE difference. Gavin knows that and he already said that he Needs some fights to improve.


Berliner talking sense!

September v Hatton
November v Bundu
February v Senchenko
May v Mosley


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Berliner said:


> What? good fight form Gavin against a domestic Level fighter. He has Talent (I already said that) Has to prove himself now against world Level fighters. Then I will rate him. Thats all I am saying. It is just a big difference if you fight a guy like Vassell or a guy like Alexander, Bradley, Paulie, Broner and and and. Just a HUGE difference. Gavin knows that and he already said that he Needs some fights to improve.


I know the difference mate and im not saying he`ll beat them at this time, Vassell was top end domestic and got outclassed the difference was there to see. Gavin must go Euro of which i think he`ll win then maybe Senchenko


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Berliner talking sense!
> 
> September v Hatton
> November v Bundu
> ...


although your route is good


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> I know the difference mate and im not saying he`ll beat them at this time, Vassell was top end domestic and got outclassed the difference was there to see. Gavin must go Euro of which i think he`ll win then maybe Senchenko


Might as well win the British outright because Hatton & Purdy are still good fights.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Might as well win the British outright because Hatton & Purdy are still good fights.


yeah one of those two or euro whatever order


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Does he only need one more win to keep Lonsdale belt?

The difference in class between Hatton and Gavin would be massive.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Purdy & Hatton are pointless fights, they're both shit.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

tawetrent said:


> Purdy & Hatton are pointless fights, they're both shit.


Purdy- definitely, he won't advance Gavin's career one bit, I mean, he got almost whitewashed by an old Colin Lynes and got beat by Vassell
Hatton- he would definitely take him the 12 rounds and may give him one or two scares, but the cards would be something like 118-110, hmm, maybe it would be worth it, I don't know


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

I taped the fight, but after watching it..? i switched it off after the first round.

I knew instantly Frank Gavin was going to win.

Vassel was just so monged out skill-wise, even athletically..? Frank Gavin for a white boy made Vassel's athletic movements look very primitive.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I kind of feel like Gavin was robbed of a trully memorale victory there.
> 
> Respect to Gavin now. I have given him a ton of stick over the years but he has proved himself tonight. Need to watch back the first 3 rounds but looks like we have a class act on our hand.
> 
> I would fight Matthew Hatton or Lee Purdy to keep the British title outright then move in to European level.


Agreed

Hatton is pretty much in nowhere land so that would suit


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Must have been a decent performance from Frankie.

Hopefully that will now cause him to move forward, hopefully his next opponent isn't a bus driver like the last dude, Jason whatsit.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

GazOC said:


> I think he'll find the shots that were there for him at domestic level won't be there for him when he steps up but theres no rush for him to make that step. He's just clearly short of that level at the moment IMHO.


That's true of course

But don't forget Gavin was a top draw amateur who beat genuine world class during his time
So why wouldn't he be able to bring that to the pros when in at world level


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

Gavin is tedious to watch at times,he looks like he can do so much more ,having said that,he still looked class, he took vassel apart ,outclassed him without trying to hard .
AND he is a welter, he is a big lad, can't understand people saying he is a LW ,and he would take Hatton apart


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Amateur form is meaningless in the pros.

The two codes are reminiscent of rugby league and rugby union, for every Jason Robinson there's ten Henry Paul's.


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

If only Frankie wasn't a dirty bluenose. Such a shame. Lets hope he kicks on from here though.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> Amateur form is meaningless in the pros.
> 
> The two codes are reminiscent of rugby league and rugby union, for every Jason Robinson there's ten Henry Paul's.


The fact I've never heard of Henry Paul makes your point very for me!:lol:


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> That's true of course
> 
> But don't forget Gavin was a top draw amateur who beat genuine world class during his time
> So why wouldn't he be able to bring that to the pros when in at world level


Not saying he can't get to that level mate. Just that beating Vassell doesn't make him ready to face world class fighters. Even Frankie seemed to acknowledge he needed more time before he makes that step up.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1_Pablo_Angel said:


> If only Frankie wasn't a dirty bluenose. Such a shame. Lets hope he kicks on from here though.


"It ain't Villa, it ain't Blues, it's Birmingham."

Nah, they can keep him.


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

He's no Adedayo Adebayo.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> The fact I've never heard of Henry Paul makes your point very for me!:lol:


Haha.

He was one of the best rugby league players of the mid 90s through to 2001 when he switched to union.

To be honest he was probably the best player in the competition in 2000 and 2001 - especially 2001, I think he held the world record for successive goal kicks.

In union he was very average indeed, the game just didn't suit him and his style of play.

I wouldn't say he was shit, though most people probably would because of the degree of expectation on him when he moved over at the time.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Gavin supports United.

It's the worlds worst kept secret.


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

Wallet said:


> "It ain't Villa, it ain't Blues, it's Birmingham."
> 
> Nah, they can keep him.


Well he's come out to KRO before. If his next ringwalk has theme from an old silent movie playing over a highlights package of Ron Saunders clips I'll give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> Gavin supports United.
> 
> It's the worlds worst kept secret.


If that's true.... there are no words. Hate the blues but I do have respect for people that support a team and club as hilariously terrible as them.

Brummie reds are the worst human beings alive.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

I thought Frankie looked alright yesterday, lest we forget that Denton Vassell was undefeated going into the fight. Gavin totally outclassed him and made Vassell look ordinary and Vassell is no joke.

We all know what Frankie can do, the issue has always been about is he serious enough and does he believe in himself? If those things align then his skill suggests he should go far if his head is right. At 27 the competetion should be stepped up now. Will Frankie really be fighting domestic level into his thirties? It seems Frankie himself wanted a few of these fights to get back into the swing, he has had them now, one more fight maybe accepted, but after that the level of opposition needs to step up, either going the European route or the IBF route working his way up as a mandatory. But we all know that the Brook fight would have to be made for that to happen.....and it aint gonna happen. We all know who is killing fights in British Boxing. This is a fight that SHOULD happen. Eddie Hearn should climb down from his high horse pedestal and look at it clearly. Brook aint fought no one either at this point. Neither has Frankie really. ITS A FIGHT THAT SHOULD HAPPEN. But it won't because of the promotion divide and Eddie thinking Brook is at a higher level than he actually is. If that was true, then why hasn't he fought there yet? Even before the unlucky injuries?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1_Pablo_Angel said:


> If that's true.... there are no words. Hate the blues but I do have respect for people that support a team and club as hilariously terrible as them.
> 
> Brummie reds are the worst human beings alive.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Then why play on all the Brum stuff?

We all know why that is done.....


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

Wallet said:


>


What an absolute, total, utter, unbelievable cunt.

Came out to KRO as well!!!


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Then why play on all the Brum stuff?
> 
> We all know why that is done.....


One more win and the Irish great Grandmother credentials will come out...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

GazOC said:


> Not saying he can't get to that level mate. Just that beating Vassell doesn't make him ready to face world class fighters. Even Frankie seemed to acknowledge he needed more time before he makes that step up.


No I agree
It's a problem we have in Britain
Butler and Gavin were talked about in world terms that's a long way off yet


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

1_Pablo_Angel said:


> One more win and the Irish great Grandmother credentials will come out...


....and the green shorts.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

- DC - said:


> ....and the green shorts.


Aha, yes, he has fought for Irish titles in the past!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Really good showing from Gavin last night. The holding and mauling was ugly, but I liked how Frankie stood his ground when he needed to and was really putting it on Vassell in the sixth and seventh.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Really good showing from Gavin last night. The holding and mauling was ugly, but I liked how Frankie stood his ground when he needed to and was really putting it on Vassell in the sixth and seventh.


Yeah... that Holding and clinching was really ugly. You dont want to see that in a welterweight fight. especially not that often. Looked like Wladimir there. But also Vassell was looking for it. Very strange.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Yeah... that Holding and clinching was really ugly. You dont want to see that in a welterweight fight. especially not that often. Looked like Wladimir there. But also Vassell was looking for it. Very strange.


I don't like clinching and think referees should be stricter with it. It was a good tactic to stop Vassell from getting his work going on the inside, but I'd have liked to have seen Gavin pivoting out of the way more rather than stepping in.

Vassell wanted to clinch because he couldn't cope with Gavin's handspeed on the outside. Clinching meant he wasn't getting tagged so cleanly and he was able to do some work. I also think Gavin was stinging him, if not really hurting him, when he connected.

More than anything, I like seeing some of Gavin's most vocal critics being shut up.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Congratulations to Frankie, haven't watched it yet but sounds like he put on a good showing.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone knows why Craig Evans did not fight?
Warren better keeps this guy busy.:fire


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Just caught the fight and that was more ugly than I expected. Good boxing from Gavin but Vassell was pretty poor. Way to much clinching for this to be a great spectacle. Both guys had zero inside game. With Frankie's movement, not sure why Vassell just kept headhunting him.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I don't like clinching and think referees should be stricter with it. It was a good tactic to stop Vassell from getting his work going on the inside, but I'd have liked to have seen Gavin pivoting out of the way more rather than stepping in.
> 
> Vassell wanted to clinch because he couldn't cope with Gavin's handspeed on the outside. Clinching meant he wasn't getting tagged so cleanly and he was able to do some work. I also think Gavin was stinging him, if not really hurting him, when he connected.
> 
> More than anything, I like seeing some of Gavin's most vocal critics being shut up.


Good one! lol

Is it not fair to say those critiques were fair until this point?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Yeah... that Holding and clinching was really ugly. You dont want to see that in a welterweight fight. especially not that often. Looked like Wladimir there. But also Vassell was looking for it. Very strange.


that holding was to nullify vassells aggression when he got in close, is it right or wrong? more a grey cloud


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I don't like clinching and think referees should be stricter with it. It was a good tactic to stop Vassell from getting his work going on the inside, but I'd have liked to have seen Gavin pivoting out of the way more rather than stepping in.
> 
> Vassell wanted to clinch because he couldn't cope with Gavin's handspeed on the outside. Clinching meant he wasn't getting tagged so cleanly and he was able to do some work. I also think Gavin was stinging him, if not really hurting him, when he connected.
> 
> More than anything, I like seeing some of Gavin's most vocal critics being shut up.


As ive said elsewhere mate its a confidence thing with Gavin which is probably why he held but the further the fight went the more confident he got and started keeping his hands down. Gavin needs to believe in himself which is hard sometimes when loads arent


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Good one! lol
> 
> Is it not fair to say those critiques were fair until this point?


You weren't criticising, you were on an anti-Gavin campaign for the best part of three years. Let's not forget "Chippygate".


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> that holding was to nullify vassells aggression when he got in close, is it right or wrong? more a grey cloud


I know. Like Wladimir he stopped his Opponent by getting Close or clinching him. It was smart but still boring to see. Thats all I wanted to say. Also Vassell looked happy at times to have such a "clinching" fight. Gavin has Talent. Lets hope he works and improves. Could be a Champion in the making... but who knows if he can reach that Goal. Always hard to say at that stage.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> You weren't criticising, you were on an anti-Gavin campaign for the best part of three years. Let's not forget "Chippygate".


Nothing I said wasnt true!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Excessively holding is illegal and should be properly punished. Referees never seem to dish out appropriate punishment for it though.


----------

